# fish fingers????



## bickers

got a craving for them really random but can i eat them?? get confused on wot fishes i can eat 
hope your all well x x


----------



## IrishBaby1109

I love fish, I've eaten about 12 oz a week since I became prego- it's a good lean protein and it's easy on my tummy... munch away. My dr told me as long as it's in moderation and there's only some fish to avoid... but fishsticks are usually haddock, cod, or another bland white fish!! Get the tartar sauce and enjoy! :happydance:


----------



## flower01

fish fingers are fine!

hmmm i really fancy some now!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## AP

Yup I have a craving for them a LOT!


----------



## lalitas charm

LOL!! I'm having deja vu at the moment!! There are at least 20 ladies on here who would murder a fish finger sandwich with red sauce at any time of the day or night!! LOL!!

I found this about what fish you can eat:


I've heard that pregnant and breastfeeding women should avoid some types of fish. Why is this?
You can eat most types of fish when you're pregnant or breastfeeding. Eating fish is good for your health and the development of your baby. But you should avoid some types of fish and limit the amount you eat of some other types.

When you're pregnant or planning to get pregnant, you shouldn't eat shark, swordfish or marlin. You should also limit the amount of tuna you eat to no more than two tuna steaks (weighing about 140g when cooked, or 170g raw) or four medium-size cans of tuna a week (with a drained weight of about 140g per can). 

This is because these fish contain more mercury than other types of fish. The amount of mercury we get from food isn't harmful for most people, but if you take in high levels of mercury when you're pregnant this could affect your baby's developing nervous system. When you're breastfeeding you don't need to avoid shark, swordfish or marlin, or limit the amount of tinned tuna you eat.

When you're pregnant, you should generally avoid having more than two portions of oily fish a week, such as salmon, trout, mackerel and herring, because it can contain pollutants such as dioxins and PCBs (polychlorinated biphenyls).

Remember that fresh tuna is an oily fish, so if you eat two fresh tuna steaks in one week, you shouldn't eat any other oily fish that week. Tinned tuna doesn't count as oily fish, so you can eat this on top of the maximum of two portions of oily fish (as long as it's not fresh tuna or swordfish). But remember not to eat more than four medium-sized cans of tinned tuna a week when you're pregnant or trying to get pregnant.

There is no need to limit the amount of white fish you eat when you're trying for a baby or pregnant, apart from shark and marlin. When you&#8217;re breastfeeding, the recommendations are the same as those for all adults, you should eat no more than one portion of shark or marlin a week.


----------



## Chaos

I'm totally making a fish finger sandwich now! Way to start pregnant wimmin craving!!!! :rofl:


----------



## jem_5500

ha ha this reminds me of the thread I started the other week!!! And that started something!!!! I have nearly demolished my box of 40 :)


----------



## bickers

thanks lalitas charm thats really helpfully to know... feel better now..

haha i love fish finger sarnies thr in the oven now...yummy.. i just love food in general now... thanks for the comments hope your all ok xxx


----------



## ellie

ooh i had gone off fish a bit but now i'm fancying fish finger sandwich on white bread with tomato sauce ... yummmmm
although earlier i really wanted cockles?!? odd!

anyway yes i think its only fish like shark and swordfish as stated above, fishfingers are usually white fish which is fine and i think recommended to eat? you can get pollock ones in Aldi which are lovely - enjoy!


----------



## AP

Id put the fish fingers in the oven now if it wasnt for my salt dough model cooking - Tsia has a lot to answer for!!! This place is owning my oven!


----------

